# ارجوكم مادة حافظه



## nanam9 (13 مارس 2011)

اعمل بمصنع جلي او قوم الحلوى الطرية 
بدئت بالتعفن ماهي المادة الحافظة للجلي

الجلي مصنوع من الجلاتين وليس بالنشا
في ناس نصحوه يضيف سربتول او جلسرين
وماهي الكمية الي نضعها






​


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (13 مارس 2011)

nanam9 قال:


> اعمل بمصنع جلي او قوم الحلوى الطرية
> 
> بدئت بالتعفن ماهي المادة الحافظة للجلي​
> الجلي مصنوع من الجلاتين وليس بالنشا
> ...


اضف السوربيتول وبنسبة لاتتجاوز الواحد بالالف 0.1%


----------

